# ps vr thread good games and other sh*t



## giglewigle (Dec 17, 2017)

just got ps vr i like it alot curios what use think of it and what use liked sort of thing


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 18, 2017)

any one no of any good games for vr that is good to play stoned lol


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 26, 2017)

got robinson the journey good game london hiest is also good i feel so far most shit is to short but i like it alot so far


----------



## vostok (Jan 4, 2018)

Just played Star Trek 2 weeks ago on my buddies machine and great it was

but got sore neck looking around so much ...noobs be warned

best game played earlier was a spy 007 type game but with too many fucking puzzles ...gone!


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

just gotta figure out how 2 downloed vr porn onto my android tablet and fromtjere onto the ps4 so i can watch vr porn


----------

